# Something new for Bretonnia?



## ManOnTheMooney (Jun 19, 2010)

I dont know if I am just slow on the uptake here, but the battalion is no longer for sale on the website.

http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/productDetail.jsp?catId=cat1020052&prodId=prod750010a

What do you guys think?


----------



## Alex (Jan 19, 2008)

It's still on the UK one, so if you weren't looking at that, it's probably just a stock problem. Though as Tomb Kings and Brettonians are getting pretty old, I wouldn't have said no to a new book.


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

True, I`m still rather confident that Tomb Kings and Ogre Kingdoms shall be receiving updates before Bretonnia is even partially ruined by whatever dreadful author defiles their Armybook.

_But_, there is always hope, as extinguished as it has been of late... the 8th Edition Rulebook seems good, as have been a few previous releases...


----------

